# Food Safety News - 08/01/2021



## daveomak.fs (Aug 1, 2021)

*Letter From The Editor: Real hurt for Amos Miller*
By Dan Flynn on Aug 01, 2021 12:06 am
Opinion David Gumpert at The Complete Patient blog is a writer and author in the “Food Freedom” space. For comparison, you might read Food Safety News to help you make responsible decisions about what you eat and drink. Guidance about lawful and responsible food is not Gumpert’s purpose. We’ve long passed around David Gumpert’s columns... Continue Reading


*Botulism cases reported in Romania; homemade ham implicated*
By News Desk on Aug 01, 2021 12:03 am
Two people in Romania have been diagnosed with botulism, according to Agerpres, the country’s news agency. This past weekend, a man went to hospital in the city of Arad and his wife was later diagnosed as being infected. They are believed to have eaten homemade ham. The news agency reported that there was no antitoxin... Continue Reading


*Hepatitis A outbreak spurs recall of frozen mangos; additional patients likely*
By Coral Beach on Jul 31, 2021 03:28 pm
An outbreak of hepatitis A infections has been confirmed in relation to frozen mangos. Patients live in the Canadian provinces of Quebec and Nova Scotia. It is not yet known whether the products were distributed in the United States. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency posted a recall notice for four products in relation to the... Continue Reading


----------

